# even though she was a dud



## jasminasul

Hello forum.

I am proofing the Spanish version of a text originally written in Hebrew, and I have doubts about this sentence:
Even though Noa was a *dud*, we can't publish private pictures of her in our house, it's not fair.

Context: a man has had a one night stand with a beautiful heiress and his brother, who dislikes Noa, is telling his girlfriend that he doesn't want to sell pictures of the rich girl to the tabloids, and then he says the sentence above.

"Dud" can mean different things, so if you can tell by the "transcription", I would like to know if he's saying that the woman is useless, or a bad person, or a fake (not genuine, "plasticky"), or something else.

It sounds (sorry) like: *KAMA SHA NOA CHAL SHO TSUHY*,...


----------



## amikama

"Dud" doesn't make sense here at all 
"Kama she-Noa..." כמה שנועה...‏ could be "Much as Noa (is)...", but I couldn't decipher "chal sho tsuhy".

Do you have the original Hebrew text? Or the Spanish version?


----------



## jasminasul

Hello amikama. Perhaps  tsa tsho tchoohy. I will ask the mods if it's possible to post a short WAV file.

Unfortunately it's a video and I don't have the original subtitles in Hebrew. The Spanish version (_Noa era horrible_) was based on the English version which has a few typos and other errors, so I keep second-guessing the translator.

Thank you so much for your help, amikama.


----------



## amikama

jasminasul said:


> I will ask the mods if it's possible to post a short WAV file.


I'm the mod  Please send the audio/video file in a private conversation to me, and I'll see if it's OK to post it here.


----------



## utopia

maybe "kama she Noa kazot kshuha"?


----------



## slus

Can it be "tsumi"? Attention seeker?
Neither dud nor tsuhi make sense in Hebrew.


----------



## aavichai

maybe חלשת אופי
No-character/weak/spineless/wimpish/weak-kneed

ֻChalashat Ofi


----------



## aavichai

Maybe קצת שטחית

a little shallow (person)

Ktsat Shitchit


----------



## aavichai

Ok
I search and found that episode
(i'm so bored)

and he says
כמה שנועה יצאה צ'חצ'וחה 

(in the hebrew subtitles it is written צ'רצ'וחה but I know only צ'חצ'וחה)

the word means a low-level girl
and also for one who dresses slutty and look like easy
but it soesn't have to be in the sexual context

maybe some one here will correct me because i never used that and barely heard that


----------



## jasminasul

Good morning everyone.

Thank you so much, utopia, slus, aavichai. I did send the audio file to amikama, but aavichai has been very smart 
I wonder why he says that, she's a model and an heiress 
To tell you the truth, this episode has already been approved by the coordinator but I had the feeling that the English version was off and I couldn't stop thinking about it.
So in Roman characters it seems to be: chmh shnv'h tzh tz\'chtz\'vchh

Thank you!

PS: Aavichai, if you do happen to have a link where I can download the original subtitles, please send me a private message.


----------



## aavichai

<<link to video file removed by moderator>>

Kama SheNo'a Yats-a Tshachtshucha

i saw the scene in the internet and he said so because in the picture it was look like they are together or about to kiss
and so he said even though she "came out" (or look like in the picture) in an undignified way (and i think maybe he was already angery at her from the begining so he chose that word)

next time just say the name of the tv-series and the episode number and it would be easier for people to help.


----------



## jasminasul

Thank you! I was trying not to post any information that might be confidential.

So it looks like it means "even though she was so vulgar as to make out in public, it wouldn't be fair to sell the pictures of the act to the paparazzi". That's very interesting.

I'm very grateful


----------

